# majik mikes kustom paint



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

i been thinkin bout startin a thread for a while just been gettin busier and busier so most of the pics are older more new stuff to come stay tuned. been painting for about 10 minutes now so im just a beginner :cheesy: 










painted this almost 8 years ago still looks great except for some minor rust issues

















its for sale by the way my homie still owns it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

done about five years ago won several sweeps with this one but not one of my most favorite projects!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

this frame was for an s10 blazer that never got finished due to a sudden case of pussy whippins and the guy just gave up done about five years ago :cheesy:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

did this one for a fellow former club member aswell abou 41/2 years ago also touched it up


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

i even do non lolos did this for a homie a few years ago he had it back for 5 days and destroyed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

tattoo robs 63 wish he never wouldve got rid of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!










a car i actually did for myself 7 years ago kandy tangerine flaked out!!!!!!!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

cholos lil boys power wheels


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

my old wagon should have finished it i miss this bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tears:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

*not i did not paint this car i had the lovely job of stripping that crap off the fix this car **

































































and this is what it still looks like today sold this car didnt really like it much!! :cheesy:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

painted this motorcycle to match guys car not a lolo but money is money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

nothin much just guy wanted his wing shaved!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

my sons pedal car first paint job tangerine kandy full murals










second paint job organic green kandy and flake :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

just some leafing practice not even the lawn mower is safe!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks like nice clean work. :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

this is more recent :cheesy:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 19 2009, 07:39 PM~14519032
> *Looks like nice clean work. :thumbsup:
> *



thank you sir like wise youre work is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 19 2009, 07:41 PM~14519047
> *thank you sir like wise youre work is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  Any pictures of that regal finished? It looks nice.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 19 2009, 07:43 PM~14519059
> * Any pictures of that regal finished? It looks nice.
> *



well somewhat its not finished yet but we only got a few weeks left !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

also dabble in fiberglass i dont like to but hey $$$$$$$$


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

cant put too many pics up of this one the owner just got it back and is still putting it together :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice.. about time you make a thread..


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2009, 08:03 PM~14519197
> *nice.. about time you make a thread..
> *



thanks man i know i shouldve done this a while ago but off topics keeps me laughin and takes up alot of lil time!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

That regal looks great.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 20 2009, 09:37 AM~14523576
> *That regal looks great.
> *



thanks alot man its been a team effort and its finnally gettin somewhere!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 10:52 PM~14554930
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


wassahappenin charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 19 2009, 07:02 PM~14519189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW WHOSE CAR THAT IS............... :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 23 2009, 05:53 PM~14562431
> *I KNOW WHOSE CAR THAT IS............... :biggrin:
> *



fbp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 19 2009, 04:40 PM~14519039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 23 2009, 10:14 PM~14565029
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

couple of bikes i did years ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Quit holding out....... :biggrin: :biggrin: i know theres more.....


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 26 2009, 11:16 AM~14584263
> *Quit holding out....... :biggrin:  :biggrin: i know theres more.....
> *




:biggrin: maybe when the owner says ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 27 2009, 12:30 AM~14589533
> *
> *


thanks mayng!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 26 2009, 07:02 PM~14588201
> *:biggrin: maybe when the owner says ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hahahahaha...........to late....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 1 2009, 08:04 AM~14645253
> *hahahahaha...........to late....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



never!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 23 2009, 04:28 PM~14561537
> *wassahappenin charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 3 2009, 01:01 AM~14656413
> *:wave: :wave:
> *



wassup kakalak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Aug 4 2009, 09:03 PM~14675525
> *wassup kakalak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: not much


----------



## LowridinAngel (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 25 2009, 04:28 PM~14579640
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm... that looks familiar ....... oh shit it is my bike...... wonder when it is going to be put back together???????? 

:yes: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinAngel_@Aug 5 2009, 03:09 PM~14683687
> *Hmmmm... that looks familiar ....... oh shit it is my bike...... wonder when it is going to be put back together????????
> 
> :yes:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *



probably 6months to never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Aug 5 2009, 05:05 PM~14684791
> *probably 6months to never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2009, 01:42 PM~14702940
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



ehh its my wifes bike she will just have to wait behind paying jobs!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Aug 7 2009, 08:33 PM~14706627
> *ehh its my wifes bike she will just have to wait behind paying jobs!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thats right :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 9 2009, 01:15 PM~14716626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

might have a little bit of a delay getting my car together, I'll be molding in a wheel hump into my trunk............ so it might be a little longer


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 15 2009, 07:55 PM~14779347
> *might have a little bit of a delay getting my car together, I'll be molding in a wheel hump into my trunk............ so it might be a little longer
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Aug 16 2009, 07:03 AM~14782698
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 16 2009, 09:41 AM~14782894
> *:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:
> *



thanks alot nothing new yet just picked up a 66 ss gonna start real soon!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

stereo for the regal almost ready for paint!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Aug 17 2009, 04:50 PM~14794186
> *thanks alot nothing new yet just picked up a 66 ss gonna start real soon!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

nah i wanna get rid of the 66


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 19 2009, 08:31 AM~15125428
> *nah i wanna get rid of the 66
> *


I'll sell it to yah real cheap :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 19 2009, 10:21 AM~15125692
> *I'll sell it to yah real cheap :biggrin:
> *


 oh i already own it but i dont want it i want either a 61 63 or a 98-> tc


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

flakin a tank for my homie gonna pattern and kandy tommorow!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

more later leafed and striped! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 11 2009, 07:31 PM~15325873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats looks good.................. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2009, 08:59 AM~15467370
> *thats looks good.................. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *



 ideas huh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 26 2009, 12:21 PM~15468696
> *  ideas huh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :cheesy:
> *


:yes:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2009, 12:47 PM~15468897
> *:yes:
> *



well hop to it typing aint gettin shit done on the cutty!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

after leafing and stripping! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

nice work bro


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a bad ass bobber.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Oct 26 2009, 06:07 PM~15471714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yah its cool its my homies hes into rat rods and bobbers he doesnt need me to paint his roadster he says god will paint it for him(rusting in the rain) :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 26 2009, 04:42 PM~15470913
> *well hop to it typing aint gettin shit done on the cutty!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2009, 01:18 AM~15499892
> *:yessad: :biggrin:
> *



WELL CHOP CHOP SUCKA I CANT PAINT YOU DREAMS! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 29 2009, 06:09 PM~15506128
> *WELL CHOP CHOP SUCKA I CANT PAINT YOU DREAMS!  :cheesy:
> *


pm sent :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 2 2009, 05:28 PM~15539115
> *pm sent :0
> *



pm read dew work son! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 3 2009, 01:08 PM~15548273
> *pm read dew work son!  :biggrin:
> *


waiting for a reply :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 3 2009, 03:15 PM~15549465
> *waiting for a reply :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *



waiting for werk to be done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: mutha fuka pick up a phone and call its free! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 6 2009, 07:02 PM~15585321
> *:cheesy:
> waiting for werk to be done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  mutha fuka pick up a phone and call its free! :cheesy:
> *


only got a company phone  just send my your addy or call me


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

ill call you today homie! :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

Anything new?


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

nothing new right now im kinda down and out i hurt my back at work and aint been able to do shit in weeks  im waiting on workers comp drs for an mri and shit i think im probably gonna need a surgery! :angry:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 14 2009, 08:42 AM~15662582
> *nothing new right now im kinda down and out i hurt my back at work and aint been able to do shit in weeks   im waiting on workers comp drs for an mri and shit i think im probably gonna need a surgery! :angry:
> *


Damn that fucking sucks.Hopefully it isn't anything major and you only need therapy.Therapy is the shit .:biggrin: The majority of the people who get surgery always have problems wih it in the future.Goodluck mang.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Nov 14 2009, 04:56 PM~15664866
> *Damn that fucking sucks.Hopefully it isn't anything major and you only need therapy.Therapy is the shit .:biggrin: The majority of the people who get surgery always have problems wih it in the future.Goodluck mang.
> *



thanks man it sucks been in constant pain for three days now!


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 14 2009, 05:23 PM~15665484
> *thanks man it sucks been in constant pain for three days now!
> *


Damn That sucks.I got one of those tenz units from when I fucked up my back a while ago.Maybe you should look into getting one.If you want you can borrow it to see if it actually helps you out.It's not gonna heal you or nothing but it'll relax you back so you wont be in so much pain.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 14 2009, 06:23 PM~15665484
> *thanks man it sucks been in constant pain for three days now!
> *


sorry to hear that....... dont just let anybody cut into your back........ You could have that pain the rest of your life :yessad:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2009, 02:13 PM~15703101
> *sorry to hear that....... dont just let anybody cut into your back........ You could have that pain the rest of your life :yessad:
> *



thats what im afraid of i had my mri yesterday just waiting to hear on the results i also dont want to have to get epiderals every six months! :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 18 2009, 05:44 PM~15705002
> *thats what im afraid of i had my mri yesterday just waiting to hear on the results i also dont want to have to get epiderals every six months! :angry:
> *


 Well I guess that would be cool just incase you got pregnant and went into labor :cheesy:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 19 2009, 08:14 PM~15718145
> * Well I guess that would be cool just incase you got pregnant and went into labor :cheesy:
> *



bwahahahahaha id get paiiid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 19 2009, 10:26 PM~15719708
> *bwahahahahaha id get paiiid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2009, 09:21 AM~15804305
> *:biggrin: :h5:
> *




charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 1 2009, 10:53 PM~15838703
> *charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Im going to send you some ice packs for your back.............. Tax time will be here shortly and ATC is itchin to get wet :cheesy: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2009, 11:30 AM~15843563
> *Im going to send you some ice packs for your back.............. Tax time will be here shortly and ATC is itchin to get wet :cheesy:  :wave: :cheesy:
> *



no need hopefully by then the process of healing will be well underway and gettin back on track! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 2 2009, 02:33 PM~15845784
> *no need hopefully by then the process of healing will be well underway and gettin back on track!  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

Ttt :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

more pics...less talk!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Dec 27 2009, 10:42 PM~16104992
> *more pics...less talk!!!!
> *


 :0 :werd:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Dec 27 2009, 10:42 PM~16104992
> *more pics...less talk!!!!
> *


Ya I know soon


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 28 2009, 01:34 PM~16110070
> *Ya I know soon
> *


got any white paint and some pearl??? On hand ?? :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 28 2009, 11:02 PM~16115483
> *got any white paint and some pearl??? On hand ?? :biggrin:
> *


Yessir


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 29 2009, 07:52 AM~16119700
> *Yessir
> *


It would be cool If I could give you this pad when you come up here.... LMK when you plan on coming :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT IM GONNA HAVE TO KID NAP U! DO U LIKE THE DESERT? GOT MAD WORK FOR YOU BROTHER HOOD!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Dec 30 2009, 01:20 PM~16132825
> *TTT IM GONNA HAVE TO KID NAP U! DO U LIKE THE DESERT? GOT MAD WORK FOR YOU BROTHER HOOD!
> *


I have always wanted to move to Vegas


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 30 2009, 01:42 PM~16132989
> *I have always wanted to move to Vegas
> *


TAKE ME .........TAKE ME TOO (no ****) :cheesy:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 29 2009, 04:25 PM~16122850
> *It would be cool If I could give you this pad when you come up here.... LMK when you plan on coming :biggrin:
> *


We will set something up regardless I'm feeling the pearl white with patterns


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 30 2009, 01:49 PM~16133044
> *TAKE ME .........TAKE ME TOO (no ****) :cheesy:
> *


I won't leave my brothas behind


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 30 2009, 01:49 PM~16133047
> *We will set something up regardless I'm feeling the pearl white with patterns
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 30 2009, 01:50 PM~16133061
> *I won't leave my brothas behind
> *


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

LOL U VATOS ARE CRAZY!! I GOT 3 EXTRA BED ROOMS! WE CAN SET UP SHOP!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Dec 30 2009, 05:46 PM~16135252
> *LOL U VATOS ARE CRAZY!! I GOT 3 EXTRA BED ROOMS! WE CAN SET UP SHOP!
> *



have gun will travel!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 30 2009, 02:51 PM~16135295
> *have gun will travel!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Dec 30 2009, 05:46 PM~16135252
> *LOL U VATOS ARE CRAZY!! I GOT 3 EXTRA BED ROOMS! WE CAN SET UP SHOP!
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 31 2009, 09:40 AM~16143169
> *
> *


Happy new year


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

my homies 51 before he got rid of it completely garage built!!!! :cheesy: 

































his bobber aswell painted in the driveway!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 31 2009, 01:57 PM~16144841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man them cars are badazz :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 1 2010, 08:04 PM~16155333
> *man them cars are badazz :biggrin:
> *



yeah this one was dope now he has a 30 something roadster pick up!!!!!! layed out looks like a go cart from the munsters! :cheesy:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 1 2010, 08:18 PM~16155423
> *yeah this one was dope now he has a 30 something roadster pick up!!!!!! layed out looks like a go cart from the munsters! :cheesy:
> *


that car above looks like a mercury.... like the one on that movie "Judge Dread" I think that was it :dunno:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 2 2010, 11:43 PM~16165351
> *that car above looks like a mercury.... like the one on that movie "Judge Dread" I think that was it :dunno:
> *



yeah its a 51 chevy my homie chopped it 7 inches in the front and 8 in the rear to get that radical lean and the hard topped it on the sides!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 31 2009, 10:58 AM~16143463
> *Happy new year
> *


Happy year thats new :cheesy:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Lookin good mike.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jan 5 2010, 08:53 PM~16194276
> *Lookin good mike.
> *



thanks homie!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 8 2010, 09:58 AM~16223866
> *:h5:
> *



wassup charlie???? you gotta finish the dash!!!! in feb im goin to atlanta to paint the roof of my homies 63 (depending on my back) hes one of the best painters i know and he asked me to help its an honor!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 8 2010, 05:39 PM~16227484
> *wassup charlie???? you gotta finish the dash!!!! in feb im goin to atlanta to paint the roof of my homies 63 (depending on my back) hes one of the best painters i know and he asked me to help its an honor!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

u do some nice work homie!!u gotta alot of experience under your belt!!keep it up love the regal by the way thats my new project car!! :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Jan 9 2010, 12:43 PM~16235565
> *u do some nice work homie!!u gotta alot of experience under your belt!!keep it up love the regal by the way thats my new project car!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie hit me up if you ever need anything ! 772 3598504


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

good talkin witcha :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

well I put in a little work in last night but its so damn cold out in the garage that I couldnt do anything else cause the filler glass wouldnt cure..... I even mixed it hot


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

TTT for the Homie who painted my wagon :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

hey homie hows it looking down there got a car i might need sprayed n need a price send me a pm wit your number


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groc006+Jan 14 2010, 11:10 PM~16294425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


772 359_8504 hit me up


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :sprint:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 15 2010, 08:02 AM~16298630
> *thanks homie
> 772 359_8504 hit me up
> *


aight homie im gonna give you a call in a second


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

sup


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

wassup fellas nothing new yet actually been building something for my self for once hopefully soon been doin alot of engine work!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 19 2010, 08:19 PM~16342753
> *wassup fellas nothing new yet actually been building something for my self for once hopefully soon been doin alot of engine work!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


im going to get those pics tomorrow homie


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 19 2010, 05:19 PM~16342753
> *wassup fellas nothing new yet actually been building something for my self for once hopefully soon been doin alot of engine work!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


know how u feel im trying to finish my bros lincoln so i can start on my regal again!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 19 2009, 05:40 PM~14519039
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cool!  :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 19 2009, 04:54 PM~14518711
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen+Jan 19 2010, 10:24 PM~16344431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 20 2010, 12:07 PM~16350285
> *:boink:
> *



lets see some progress pics charlay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 20 2010, 08:43 PM~16355325
> *lets see some progress pics charlay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


if you let me bring it down there so we can paint you'd see it :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 21 2010, 10:59 PM~16369330
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

damn it man u must b busy


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Feb 4 2010, 01:05 AM~16506602
> *damn it man u must b busy
> *


naw homie just dealing wit some medical issues!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Feb 4 2010, 07:03 PM~16513481
> *naw homie just dealing wit some medical issues!!!!!!!!
> *


sorry to hear it homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

whats good black and gold?

get taht back healed and come pattern my hood and trunk!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 20 2010, 12:09 PM~16944770
> *whats good black and gold?
> 
> get taht back healed and come pattern my hood and trunk!
> *



man i would love to in due time i go for a new mri this week hopefully this will help these fucktard doctors get me rollin again with out pain!!!!!!!! :angry: :happysad:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

gonna post up some of the art work ive been messin round with lately! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 19 2009, 04:26 PM~14518927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Work Bro!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 19 2009, 05:02 PM~14519189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW Looks Good Homie...... :wow: :wow: :run: :run:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Nov 26 2010, 01:09 PM~19168389
> *WOW Looks Good Homie...... :wow:  :wow:  :run:  :run:
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks brothas been down for a while but ive been doin some wall art to keep my mind right ill post some pics here in a minute!!!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

these i just did yester day they are some actual impala emblems mounted on these plaques! the plain silver one is from a 63 and the verigated leafed one is from a 66! i might start selling some of this art ive been doing to help fund my disability! plus im startin to cover the wall in my living room! :cheesy:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

still needs some more clear!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

i got more plus im workin on more i get them up later maybe i should redo my sons pedal car for the 4th show!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HOW THE BACK COMING HOMIE, I GOT SOME WORK FOR YA WHEN YOU GET READY


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 26 2010, 10:20 PM~19171362
> *HOW THE BACK COMING HOMIE, I GOT SOME WORK FOR YA WHEN YOU GET READY
> *


ehh it aint never gonna be the same again!!!!!!!!!! :happysad:  how the healing after surgery???? :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Jul 19 2009, 04:40 PM~14519039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY BROTHA NEVER REALIZED YOU HAD A THREAD... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK... NOT BAD FOR DOING THE PAINTING THANG FOR LIKE 10 MINUTES WAS IT??? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 27 2010, 03:58 PM~19176645
> *SORRY BROTHA NEVER REALIZED YOU HAD A THREAD... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK... NOT BAD FOR DOING THE PAINTING THANG FOR LIKE 10 MINUTES WAS IT???  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X75 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks brothas !!!!!! lol ive been painting for about 16 yrs but my carreer has sadly come to an end due to a back injury!!!!!  its ok there still alot i can doo!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Nov 28 2010, 09:53 AM~19181270
> *:worship:
> *


thanks brothaS i appreciate the love!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn man u get down :thumbsup: 

here is another flick of that regal- i dig it :yes: and that 51&bobber are BADASS










good luck with the health issues, hope to see more custom/candy work from ya :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 29 2010, 05:34 PM~19191365
> *damn man u get down :thumbsup:
> 
> here is another flick of that regal- i dig it :yes: and that 51&bobber are BADASS
> ...


thanks for the pic homie!!!!!!!! with the back thing i appreciate it ill be back soon just gotta pace myself and get a good pt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 28 2010, 06:41 AM~19181244
> *thanks brothas !!!!!! lol ive been painting for about 16 yrs but my carreer has sadly come to an end due to a back injury!!!!!  its ok there still alot i can doo!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Damn Sorry to hear that!!! 16yrs, is a long 10 minutes... but seriously bro. I'm sure if you anything like my Chino, you have more than one trick up your sleve. Belive it or Not My Man has only been doing the painting thing for about 5 minutes, he started off a bodyman, and a hell of a good one at that, he has always said anyone can learn to paint, but if your body aint streight, it aint worth a sh*t.. This man does it all from body to paint, and the final 3 stage detail he does, he leaves allot of folks in the dust, and i am talking about fools who specialize in just one of the 3 i mentioned above. The only thing he don't do is computer oriented, like pulling the formulas to mix paint, writing estimates, and the office duties, that would be his truly...I don't like getting dirty..  I only help with prepping, and back masking, and help him come up with bad ass color combos... :biggrin: I am the collision estimate queen... and trust when I say, I get them foos for every penny we got comming... :0 ooops, my point was I am sure with the talent you have, you have more than one source of talent. Well can't say I don't live up to my word, this is me droppin some Love & Respect on your thread... Much Love, your Sis...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 29 2010, 09:15 PM~19193001
> *Damn Sorry to hear that!!! 16yrs, is a long 10 minutes... but seriously bro. I'm sure if you anything like my Chino, you have more than one trick up your sleve. Belive it or Not My Man has only been doing the painting thing for about 5 minutes, he started off a bodyman, and a hell of a good one at that, he has always said anyone can learn to paint, but if your body aint streight, it aint worth a sh*t.. This man does it all from body to paint, and the final 3 stage detail he does, he leaves allot of folks in the dust, and i am talking about fools who specialize in just one of the 3 i mentioned above. The only thing he don't do is computer oriented, like pulling the formulas to mix paint, writing estimates, and the office duties, that would be his truly...I don't like getting dirty..  I only help with prepping, and back masking, and help him come up with bad ass color combos... :biggrin: I am the collision estimate queen... and trust when I say, I get them foos for every penny we got comming... :0 ooops, my point was I am sure with the talent you have, you have more than one source of talent. Well can't say I don't live up to my word, this is me droppin some Love & Respect on your thread... Much Love, your Sis...
> *



thanks siS i appreciate the love and your absolutely right about the bodywork chino has some amazing skills! as far as me ill be back to it just not as crazy as i was before i have to know my limits i like not being in a wheelchair so its one step at a time!!!!!!!!!!!!! i got some good freinds and family behind me so i will make it!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 30 2010, 04:56 AM~19198774
> *thanks siS i appreciate the love and your absolutely right about the bodywork chino has some amazing skills! as far as me ill be back to it just not as crazy as i was before i have to know my limits i like not being in a wheelchair so its one step at a time!!!!!!!!!!!!! i got some good freinds and family behind me so i will make it!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


keep your head up Mike, that which does not break us, only makes us stronger!!! like you said Bro. one step at a time, and when it comes to a back injury, it's best not to push yourself to far, the back is the most essintial part of our bodies, once that goes, you are screwed, so take it easy, don't be ashamed to let others help you out, and before you know it the nightmare won't be so bad. trust when i say i say it from experience, i had a humbling experince in 99 shattered patela, fractured tebia, and febia, they had to reconstruct my right knee, 3 yrs, it took for me to recover, cause i was a ass... I pushed myself to far, and had messed up my ac, and miniscus, point being, i learned the hard way, i am not super woman. so play it by ear, and take it easy. well much Love & Respect your I.E. sis...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 30 2010, 07:56 AM~19198774
> *thanks siS i appreciate the love and your absolutely right about the bodywork chino has some amazing skills! as far as me ill be back to it just not as crazy as i was before i have to know my limits i like not being in a wheelchair so its one step at a time!!!!!!!!!!!!! i got some good freinds and family behind me so i will make it!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Im behind you Majik like this :boink:
:biggrin: 






























no **** of coarse :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2010, 07:02 PM~19213595
> *Im behind you Majik like this :boink:
> :biggrin:
> no **** of coarse :biggrin:
> *



:loco: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

i'M SURE YOU MEANT PUSHING THE WHEELCHAIR RIGHT!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

whoa! :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 01:34 PM~19219123
> *BACK TO THE TOP...
> *


thanks for the bump been grinding on a surprise project of motivation last couple of days!!!!!!!! ill post pics asap atleast a sneek peak!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 2 2010, 03:08 PM~19221030
> *thanks for the bump been grinding on a surprise project of motivation last couple of days!!!!!!!! ill post pics asap atleast a sneek peak!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :drama: :drama: I'LL BE POSTED LIKE A :ninja: HAHAHA GO ON WITH YOUR BAD SELF BRO.. CAN'T WAIT TO SE THE MOTIVATION... (NO PERVE...)


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 3 2010, 10:11 AM~19228168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :wow: LOVE THE DIFFRENT TECHNIQUES YOU USED ON THOSE PEARLS, YOU AND ROB MAKE AN AWSOME TEAM BRO. KEEP DOING WHAT YOU ARE DOING, CUZ THAT SHIT IS TIGHT...(NO PERVE)


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 3 2010, 02:06 PM~19228499
> *:0  :wow:  :wow: LOVE THE DIFFRENT TECHNIQUES YOU USED ON THOSE PEARLS, YOU AND ROB MAKE AN AWSOME TEAM BRO. KEEP DOING WHAT YOU ARE DOING, CUZ THAT SHIT IS TIGHT...(NO PERVE)
> *


thanks sis we do good work together!!!!!!!!!! it nice to be involved again!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 3 2010, 02:19 PM~19229001
> *thanks sis we do good work together!!!!!!!!!! it nice to be involved again!!!
> *


HEY I GOT SOME WORK FOR YA DOGG, LET ME KNOW WHAT IS UP. TWO PROJECTS


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Dec 3 2010, 12:19 PM~19229001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for family


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Dec 3 2010, 06:02 PM~19230148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks todd stay warm!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 4 2010, 05:28 PM~19238651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I SEE I AINT THE ONLY ONE WITH A MESSED UP CAMERA.. :biggrin: BUT EVEN WITH A BAD PIC, STILL CAN APPRECIATE THE GREAT WORK... KEEP HOLDING THE EAST COAST DOWN BROTHER...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 4 2010, 05:28 PM~19238651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks brotha and sis!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 5 2010, 05:25 AM~19243125
> *thanks brotha and sis!!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOMED...HOPE YOU FEEL RESTED SO YOU GUYS CAN KEEP ON MOVING FORWARD.. :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT CAN YA DOING FOR ME????


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for the majik's wet wet (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 5 2010, 09:45 PM~19249154
> *ttt for the majik's wet wet (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA YOU FOO BRO... :roflmao: :roflmao: SITERLY BUMP TO THE TOP...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 5 2010, 09:45 PM~19249154
> *ttt for the majik's wet wet (no ****) :biggrin:
> *



wet wet good good LMAO

bump for my homie... puttin in good work


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks everyone !!!!!!!!!! dirty just hit me up on phone and we can figure something out!!!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

* you can vote once a day*
Please help my dog TATWO win , its for a good cause it will be donated to a animal rescue shelter.
http://www.redmoonpetfood.com/cast-your-vo...4537e5bc2f2d37b
guys do me a favor go on and vote for mayhems dog its for a good cause so he can donate a years worth of dogfood to a animal shelter once a day from your computer cmon!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 6 2010, 07:24 AM~19251067
> *thanks everyone !!!!!!!!!! dirty just hit me up on phone and we can figure something out!!!
> *


DO I GOT YOUR NUMBER??? (904) 993-5962


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 6 2010, 08:57 AM~19251127
> *DO I GOT YOUR NUMBER??? (904) 993-5962
> *


alright ill hit you up in a lil bit!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 5 2010, 12:11 PM~19244597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice! good job bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 28 2010, 06:41 AM~19181244
> *thanks brothas !!!!!! lol ive been painting for about 16 yrs but my carreer has sadly come to an end due to a back injury!!!!!  its ok there still alot i can doo!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


bummer


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Dec 6 2010, 11:32 AM~19251655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah im not upset about it anymore im ready to move on with my life like that monte ls if i got some good freinds that can spray and i can design and mix the colors and what not itll keep me movin forward!!!!!im ready to move on with my life they can ram these pain pills up there asses!!!!!! wc drs are a joke!!!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 6 2010, 08:54 AM~19251793
> *thanks  :biggrin:
> 
> nah im not upset about it anymore im ready to move on with my life like that monte ls if i got some good freinds that can spray and i can design and mix the colors and what not itll keep me movin forward!!!!!im ready to move on with my life they can ram these pain pills up there asses!!!!!! wc drs are a joke!!!!
> *


atleast you stay positive about it... maybe you can get into doing just airbrushing or pinstriping,or leafing


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 6 2010, 12:02 PM~19251843
> *atleast you stay positive about it... maybe you can get into doing just airbrushing or pinstriping,or leafing
> *


im already workin on it!!!!!!! :cheesy: and you have to stay positive i got down for a while and it just made things worse!!!! :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Dec 6 2010, 05:24 AM~19251067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAN WITH YOUR TALENTS BRO. THERE IS NO LIMITS.. :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 6 2010, 03:05 PM~19253247
> *COOL, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS GONNA DO...:drama:
> UHHH I HATED THE PAIN MEDS. THAT SHIT MAKES YOU FEEL DRAINED, NOT YOURSELF, I REPLACE THE MUCLE RELAXERS, AND VICODINS FOR LA YERBA BUENA... HAHAHAHA WITH A PRESCIPTION OF CORSE...
> MAN WITH YOUR TALENTS BRO. THERE IS NO LIMITS.. :biggrin:
> *


thanks for your kind words sis and in fla its still illegal but ima try some soon to see if it helps!!!!!!!!!! :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WELL THEY HAVE A DIFFRENT ASSORTMENT, INDICA AND SATIVAS.. SO WHATCH YOURSELF BRO... OH AND SUCKKKKKKSSSSSS FOR FLORIDA...HAHAHA :biggrin: GREEN IS VERY LEGAL HERE...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SORRY A LIL LATE, BUT HERE GOES A TUESDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 7 2010, 07:46 PM~19265721
> *SORRY A LIL LATE, BUT HERE GOES A TUESDAY BUMP... :biggrin:
> *


thanks liz!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 7 2010, 05:50 PM~19266320
> *thanks liz!!!!!!
> *


no problema, bumpitie bump..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ttt for a brotha


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks fam nothin new yet gonna be doin a wall panel for my homies wife and hopefully when it warms up a lil finishing robs ls!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP MY NIJA, JUST DROPPING IN WITH SOME SISTERLY LOVE...
BUMPITIE BUMP...


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

and we might need to tag team this roof again....when its warmer...not that its cold..but you know :420: :420: :420:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Dec 9 2010, 02:22 PM~19283437
> *and we might need to tag team this roof again....when its warmer...not that its cold..but you know :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


i feel ya jeffrey we can do this it needs to tightened up anyhow!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY MARIO, OVERTIME TODAY??


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

thank you brudda...20 years of friendship only gets stronger!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Dec 9 2010, 02:57 PM~19283717
> *thank you brudda...20 years of friendship only gets stronger!
> *


shit atleast 20 im 32 so more like 23 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 10 2010, 05:49 AM~19290728
> *
> *


WHAT IT DO MY STYLISTIC BROTHER?? HOPE YOU ARE FEELING BETTER TODAY??... THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE LOVE, YOU ALL TOTALY ARE THE BEST BROTHERHOOD WE COULD HAVE JOINED, YOU GUYS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT... BACK TO THE TOP...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Afternoon Bump :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks for the bumps yall hopefully ill have more pics to add by the end of the weekend!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Didn't know you painted :uh: 

Guess i should get on the paint topics more often :biggrin: 

NICE WORK


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 10 2010, 05:53 PM~19294494
> *Didn't know you painted :uh:
> 
> Guess i should get on the paint topics more often :biggrin:
> ...


thanks sir!!!!!! hopefully soon ill be taking my team and movin up to north ga!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 3 2010, 10:11 AM~19228168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Brother That's Fucking Nice Ass Work........ :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 4 2010, 05:28 PM~19238651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice........... :worship: :worship:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks hydro!!!!!!!  most of this is my homie tattoo rob!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 10 2010, 02:55 PM~19294512
> *thanks sir!!!!!! hopefully soon ill be taking my team and movin up to north ga!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


No kidding! :0 

What part of Ga?


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 11 2010, 10:58 AM~19300161
> *No kidding! :0
> 
> What part of Ga?
> *


tiny town sw of atlanta called franklin in heard county one of my homies and his wife moved up there a few years back and its beautiful i am getting excited we will have three stylistics members in the smallest town in america!!!!lol :cheesy:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 11 2010, 06:21 AM~19299958
> *thanks hydro!!!!!!!  most of this is my homie tattoo rob!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Damn Homie He Dos Some Nice Work!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SATURDAY BUMP...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 11 2010, 11:21 AM~19300226
> *tiny town sw of atlanta called franklin in heard county one of my homies and his wife moved up there a few years back and its beautiful i am getting excited we will have three stylistics members in the smallest town in america!!!!lol  :cheesy:
> *


Im waiting to hear that you trade in the rides for 4X4's :cheesy:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 12 2010, 04:09 PM~19307861
> *Im waiting to hear that you trade in the rides for 4X4's :cheesy:
> *


that will never happen homie unless im buying another tow vehicle!!!!!!! :cheesy: i love my lolos!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 12 2010, 06:27 PM~19308843
> *that will never happen homie unless im buying another tow vehicle!!!!!!!  :cheesy: i love my lolos!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 11 2010, 08:21 AM~19300226
> *tiny town sw of atlanta called franklin in heard county one of my homies and his wife moved up there a few years back and its beautiful i am getting excited we will have three stylistics members in the smallest town in america!!!!lol  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: That's funny.
3 is a good start tho :cheesy: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MONDAY BUMP... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GOOD DAY BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks fam for the bumps!!!!!! and riv itll be cool just gotta get outta here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 13 2010, 02:28 PM~19316289
> *thanks fam for the bumps!!!!!! and riv itll be cool just gotta get outta here!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: I NEED YOUR # SO I CAN TEXT YOU THE UPDATES ON THAT 8 SO PM IT TO ME BRO... OR HAVE KAK, OR CISCO TEXT YOU THE PICS... :biggrin: :biggrin: NO MAN GET'S LEFT BEHIND IN OUR BOOK...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

sis you have a pm!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey Was Sup Fam......... What's Good????? :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Dec 14 2010, 09:20 AM~19322243
> *Hey Was Sup Fam......... What's Good????? :biggrin:
> *


nada homie just chillin (literally)


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 14 2010, 06:36 AM~19322300
> *nada homie just chillin (literally)
> *


Cool Cool I'm Chilling Too At Work!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BRO. LET ME KNOW IF YOU GOT THE TEXT...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 14 2010, 01:20 AM~19320517
> *:wave:  :wave: I NEED YOUR # SO I CAN TEXT YOU THE UPDATES ON THAT 8 SO PM IT TO ME BRO... OR HAVE KAK, OR CISCO TEXT YOU THE PICS... :biggrin:  :biggrin: NO MAN GET'S LEFT BEHIND IN OUR BOOK...
> *


Im not supposed to get texts on my co phone but you can text to 407.235.8917 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WEDNESAY BUMP...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Dec 16 2010, 03:47 PM~19345325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

watt it do brotha tryn 2 make dat money so i can get touch ups done an get plaqued... been waitn a life time 4 that :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Dec 16 2010, 09:39 PM~19346735
> *watt it do brotha tryn 2 make dat money so i can get touch ups done an get plaqued... been waitn a life time 4 that :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its worth it it is earned !!!!!!!!!!! thanks for the bumps sis!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 17 2010, 05:21 AM~19350383
> *its worth it it is earned !!!!!!!!!!! thanks for the bumps sis!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IS FAMILY FOR IF NOT TO BUMP...TTT...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 17 2010, 04:50 PM~19353500
> *WHAT IS FAMILY FOR IF NOT TO BUMP...TTT...
> *


true true!!!!  what good with ya liz!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Was sup Brothers.... *:wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks fellas!!!!!! we gotta get on robs roof soon!!!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Good Morning :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

sunday bump for our brother...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for my brotha from another motha


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 3 2010, 01:11 PM~19228168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The pics look good.....But way better in person!!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 19 2010, 09:21 PM~19369900
> *The pics look good.....But way better in person!!
> *


thanks homie !!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 



thanks fam bam as always!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 20 2010, 07:42 AM~19373550
> *thanks homie !!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> thanks fam bam as always!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:ttt:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump bump


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BUMP TTT...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for my brothas good work


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 22 2010, 07:33 AM~19392471
> *bump for my brothas good work
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Nice One Brother...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks for the bumps fam im gonna have some more pics up this weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 22 2010, 08:16 AM~19392644
> *thanks for the bumps fam im gonna have some more pics up this weekend!!! :biggrin:
> *


That's Was Sup Brother And Nice Work Too..... :biggrin:  Marry Christmas Brother!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Dec 22 2010, 08:55 AM~19392893
> *That's Was Sup Brother And Nice Work Too..... :biggrin:   Marry Christmas Brother!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP BROTHER MIKE... HOPE THE FAM. IS DOING GREAT IN FLORIDA...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 22 2010, 11:16 AM~19392644
> *thanks for the bumps fam im gonna have some more pics up this weekend!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

ttt for the homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

robs 52 :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

the latest project commin out soon robs got another 51!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

and a panel i did for the wall today just need to play with my paint for a lil while to kill boredom!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 23 2010, 05:32 PM~19405421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: ...WOW....That's Nice...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Dec 24 2010, 10:11 AM~19409915
> *:wow: ...WOW....That's Nice...
> *


its gonna be !!!!!!!!!! robs has done many chops in the last few years!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

majikmike0118,Dec 23 2010, 04:19 PM~19405364]


























robs 52 :biggrin:
[/quote]
:wow: :wow: 

Hope you enjoy your Holiday..! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

T.G.I.F... TTT FOR THE BROTHA....


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks yall merry chrithmuth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your Family  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you and you family :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP BRO??? HOPE YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES HAD A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS... MONDAY BUMP OUT OF LONELYVILLE PAGE 3...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT For New Years Eve! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BACK TTT...


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

ite bigg dog heres my cutty watt u thnk bout simple patterns on sides an wat itll cost a big s brotha.. pm me an let me kno homie :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Dec 31 2010, 03:22 PM~19469382
> *ite bigg dog heres my cutty watt u thnk bout simple patterns on sides an wat itll cost a big s brotha.. pm me an let me kno homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CANVAS FOR YOU AND ROB TO DO YOUR THANG BRO, AND HOOK A BROTHER UP... TTT FOR THE FAM-BAM...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Jan 1 2011, 12:22 AM~19469382
> *ite bigg dog heres my cutty watt u thnk bout simple patterns on sides an wat itll cost a big s brotha.. pm me an let me kno homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fucc that...this cutty need kandy patterns on the top half


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Dec 31 2010, 06:22 PM~19469382
> *ite bigg dog heres my cutty watt u thnk bout simple patterns on sides an wat itll cost a big s brotha.. pm me an let me kno homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the bumps errybody!!!! not much goin on right now just tryin to get some personal bidness takin care of!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

morning bro...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT...!


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 5 2011, 11:51 AM~19510158
> *fucc that...this cutty need kandy patterns on the top half
> *


X2


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING BROTHER MIKE, HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT SATURDAY... WOKE UP WITH CHINO, BUT I AM ABOUT TO GO HIBERNATE... BUT WANTED TO SAY WHAT'S UP... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

im hibernating at work...lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT....!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Jan 8 2011, 08:25 AM~19538718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 X CDC


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wow: YOU HAVE BEEN MISSING IN ACTION BRO... HOPE ALL IS WELL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BUMP CITY...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I think hes moving


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BUMP FOR THE BROTHER... :biggrin:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

watttttt movn


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks for all the bumps fam and yes been gettin packed and ready to move to north ga outside atlanta!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 28 2011, 04:50 AM~19720593
> *thanks for all the bumps fam and yes been gettin packed and ready to move to north ga outside atlanta!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LUCK WITH THE MOVE MIKE... FRIDAY BUMP TTT BROTHER...


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

ya safe trip homie u know big S bacs u up


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HERE GOES OUR SATURDAY BUMP...


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 23 2010, 05:19 PM~19405364
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like the way it came out!!! nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY MIKE HOPE ALL IS GOING WELL FOR YOU BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BUMP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BUMP FOR THE BROTHER..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BUMP FOR MY BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks for all the bumps fam this move has been takin a toll on my posting ability!!!!!!!! :biggrin: ill be back at it soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

Now that I'm settled in and back to work here in Atlanta ( south side ) I'll be starting to post some pics!!! I'm back to selling paint with sherwin Williams in newnan ga !!!! Plus I got myself a 63 I'm building for myself !!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

majikmike0118 said:


> Now that I'm settled in and back to work here in Atlanta ( south side ) I'll be starting to post some pics!!! I'm back to selling paint with sherwin Williams in newnan ga !!!! Plus I got myself a 63 I'm building for myself !!!


Aggggghhhhhh Sheeeeiiiiitttt!!!!!! :boink: :boink:


----------

